# MN accounts needed



## Beercan (Aug 25, 2011)

Looking forsome accounts this winter in the north metro or east metro area but let me know what you got i'm willing to travel. Thanks Thumbs Up


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Do you travel with a beercan with you?


----------



## Beercan (Aug 25, 2011)

No those are only for the down times between snow. Only plow sober!


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

So, you're looking for sub work or trying to land your own accounts? Where exactly are you located? I may have a driveway in St Paul I need help with, near University and Victoria (too far away for us), and possibly one in NE Minneapolis. Both would also need the city walks cleared as well as plowing the driveways.

Edit: Dur, I see you're in Circle Pines... Been a long day... Are you in Mpls or St Paul at all? We're primarily in the West Metro.


----------



## Beercan (Aug 25, 2011)

I am open for anything right now. minneapolis and stpaul are not far for me


----------

